# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  MOTOCULTOR MOTOCULTIVADOR CULTIVADOR CULTIVADORA MULA MECANICA YUNTA APORCADOR SURCADOR ARADOR ARADORA AGRICOLA CULTIVAR ARAR APORCAR SURCOS ARADO PAPA CAMOTE FREJOL MAIZ CHOCLO QUINUA PERU ECUADOR

## madagricola

MOTOCULTOR   *(PRECIO = 2900 SOLES)*  *PEDIDOS LIMA-PERU al 980-980-698 anto6504@hotmail.com*   ESTE  MOTOCULTOR TE PERMITE AFLOJAR LA TIERRA Y ABONARLA AL MISMO TIEMPO. ADEMAS ANTES DE AFLOJARLA PUEDES APLICAR ABONO  (ESTIERCOL U OTRO TIPO) Y SE MEZCLA CON LA TIERRA       ESTE EQUIPO AL SER LIVIANO Y DE MENOR TAMAÑO QUE EL MOTOCULTOR "TRADICIONAL", PERMITE LLEVARLO A LUGARES DE DIFICIL ACCESO O USARLO FACILMENTE EN LUGARES CON PENDIENTE DE 30º 
CARACTERISTICAS:
* MOTOR GASOLINERO DE 6.5HP 
* 6 CUCHILLAS + 2 DISCOS A AMBOS LADOS 
* ARRANQUE POR PITA
* LLANTA DELANTERA PARA FACIL TRANSPORTE
* CONTROLES AL ALCANCE DE LA MANO DEL USUARIO    REEMPLAZA A EQUIPOS MAS COSTOSOS Y PESADOS EN MUCHAS TAREAS AGRICOLAS   PERMITE DAR LA CURVA DE REGRESO CON FACILIDAD   *PARA USO EN JARDINES, HUERTOS, VIVEROS, INVERNADEROS, AGRICULTURA ORGANICA, PARQUES, PARCELAS AGRICOLAS, TERRENO CON PENDIENTE DE 30º,ETC*  *ENVIOS A PROVINCIAS Y AL EXTRANJERO (ECUADOR, BOLIVIA, CHILE, COLOMBIA, ETC.)*Temas similares: PRODUCTOS DESHIDRATADOS EN HARINA O EN POLVO (LÚCUMA, QUINUA, MAÍZ MORADO, CAMOTE, MACA, UÑA DE GATO, CAMU CAMU, YACÓN, ETC) Cosecha Mecanizada de Maiz Amarillo Duro - Cosechadoras de 8 surcos marca CATerpillar Artículo: Aprueban permiso para cultivar una papa transgénica en la UE vendo granos de cusco como maiz quinua cevada, etc  e inclusive papa y entre otros. Choclo, camote y papa bajan de precio en Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 La Parada

----------


## vlaza

Estimado amigo :
estariamos interesados en adquirir un monocultor por lo que le pedimos proformas en la cual nos pede remitir al email: vladimirzaga@yaho.com o comunicarse con el sr. Angel Roque Zamora Vidal al cel 968490485 
modelos que se pueden adaptar a las condiciones de la sierra de ancash 
saludos coordiales

----------

